# Airborne CAMO Smock



## MAJOR_Baker (5 Sep 2003)

Can anyone tell me what happened to all of the CDN airborne Camo Smocks?  Destroyed, surplus, storage?  I thought they were a rather nice and comfortable looking uniform.....


----------



## Recce41 (5 Sep 2003)

Surplus! You can find them from 30-150$.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (6 Sep 2003)

My closet.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (10 Sep 2003)

Well, I did destroy a few too. Almost burned the last one.
They went the way of the Airborne and honest politicians in that they evaporated into thin air.
Good kit but an even better group of men.


----------



## GerryCan (19 Sep 2003)

I have one if you‘re willing to trade it for something      just don‘t tell anyone! Thing is, I‘m leaving next week for Yugo so may be sticky, but I can keep in touch while I‘m there. Let me know if you‘re interested.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (22 Sep 2003)

I will trade mine straight up for a LAV III. Traffic is a bitch. You guys would not miss one right? The smock is almost new with funky badges included.


----------



## nhb388 (3 Oct 2003)

Sold it for $100.00 when I became a starving student.


----------

